# HELP! how can i get rid of uneaten crickets?



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

i need to get rid of a load of small crickets out of my baby bosc viv, but how do i do it without catching them 1 by 1?
its got a soil sand mix and loads of bits of wood and bits, but everytime i move something or at night they all come out but they are to quick to catch.
hes not interested in them atall, i think they are abit small for him but i was told thats what they were eating. he loves the small locust and they are easier to remove.

all help apprieciated.
i dont want to turf him out to clear out the viv if i can help it, hes only been in there 4 days.

thanks


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

dpfb said:


> i need to get rid of a load of small crickets out of my baby bosc viv, but how do i do it without catching them 1 by 1?
> its got a soil sand mix and loads of bits of wood and bits, but everytime i move something or at night they all come out but they are to quick to catch.
> hes not interested in them atall, i think they are abit small for him but i was told thats what they were eating. he loves the small locust and they are easier to remove.
> 
> ...


Remove Bosc to a temp set up.
Remove water bowl
Spray Ardap on to everything. This includes substrate, wood, hides, plants...etc
Close viv doors for 30 minutes to allow fumes to do there thing.
After 30-45 minutes, open the doors to allow smell to go
Once smell has gone (took 90 minutes for my 6 foot viv to air) replace said Bosc.
Replace water bowl the *next* day.

Ardap kills anything and everything and lasts for up to 6 weeks killing any eggs that have remained.

The small pinheads die straight away and the adults a little longer. Remove any large dead ones and give the substrate a once over to make sure nothing else has been missed.

Just to note that even a few days later I lobbed in some more cickets and after a few hours they rolled over to die.

:whistling2:

Great stuff!

Mine doesn't like browns, neither do the Ackies. Locusts are much better and shouldn't be affected by the lingering spray too much as they climg on rather than run around on the substrate.


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent. Where do i get the ardap you talk of? Thank yot


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

dpfb said:


> Excellent. Where do i get the ardap you talk of? Thank yot


Rep shops should sell it, if not google it as it is sold online.

Crickets are evil and will breed given half a chance especially if uneaten. Locusts are much better unless you feed the Sav in a RUB, then crickets can be accounted for I suppose.


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for that, dont want to chance waiting so im going to empty it out, just means lil bosc is on paper over night instead.

thanks


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

this ardap, is it harmful to the reptiles?

I think i might have a few escaped in my room, would I be able to spray it in the room or will *I* flop over ?

my Tort shares the shame room with an open taviv (table viv hybrid) would he take some damage from it ?

Sorry but i am really intrigued by this : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

classix said:


> this ardap, is it harmful to the reptiles?
> 
> I think i might have a few escaped in my room, would I be able to spray it in the room or will *I* flop over ?
> 
> ...


Its the fumes that are harmful, hence why they are removed for a while.

In an open room with a short sharp spray here and there should be fine.


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

oh I see , might have to ask my local reptile shop for some : victory:


----------



## nemy (Apr 13, 2010)

*Escaped Crickets*

These damn things have escaped from my sons Crestie viv upstairs. I have now found them downstairs in the bathroom mainly, but also the kitchen. Now ive read the above about the product called Ardap which i will order online as my Vet has never heard of it. My other question is can these Crickets actually breed in my house??!!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

No reason why they wont breed in the home. Ardap cN be found in some rep shops or as you've found it online.

If it's for downstairs away from the little crestie then a common or garden bug spray should do as long as kills roaches and the likes.


----------



## nemy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice will get some Ardap right away. Dont fancy the damn things breeding in my house!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

If your son's crestie viv is an exo terra get a strip of tape and stick it along the top on the outside where the tube inlets are. Despite you being able to put the sliders across to stop crickets getting out I have seen them squeeze around the sliders. I have had nearly no escapees since I did that and the ones I have had were all my own fault!

Oh and for catching crix in your house, for a pesticide free solution - sticky fly paper in marg tubs with holes in, here there and everywhere. Failing that you can get the traps with attractor pellets (I think livefoods.co.uk do them).

I would take it easy with the Ardap. Very good stuff for getting rid of mites but fumes are nasty. If you are spraying more than a little burst I would take your tort out of the room or spray your viv in another room. I am not sure if Ardap has a residual effect or not so it might kill all the insects you put in for a month or two. I would check this out. If you are taking your bosc out of the viv anyway to spray it you might as well take the viv apart and hoover the crix up/catch them then no Ardap. 

Nix


----------



## nemy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. Since spraying in the bathroom and kitchen(bought stuff from Wilko's £2, i havnt seen any more Crix. Will def do the marg tub thing tho! And will get the viv sorted as you suggest. Many thanx


----------

